# Grips for a PPK



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a selection of grips for a PPK? Everything I search for comes up with grips for a PPK/S. My gun is made by smith and wesson in Maine but is marked as a PPK.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Check AJAX or Eagle grips


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

So if grips are listed to fit a german made PPK, will it fit a S&W PPK made "under license"?


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Yep should be same , same


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, thanks. I'm not sure if that will make my searh easier but it's good to know.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I am not sure about the PPK, but the grips for the S&W made PPK/s are slightly different than the German made PPK/s grips. It has to do with the magazine seating properly. This maybe only common to the PPK/s though, since the grip styles are completely different.

I would suggest calling Walther America (1-800-372-6454) and launching an inquiry.


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> So if grips are listed to fit a german made PPK, will it fit a S&W PPK made "under license"?


It asppears as if Dave James is correct, but I'm surprised. I had purchased a pair of black plastic grips some time ago at a gunbroker auction. They were advertised to fit any WWII or postwar German PPK. Please note I have not tried them on a PPK yet. On another occasion, while talking to WaltherAmerica/S&W customer service I ordered a pair of "extra" grips from them. I just compared the two, and the only difference is that I paid $40 for the "German" grips and $10 for the S&W grips. Other than the price they are identical. Again, though, I haven't fried them on any PPK. So, I learned something, hope this helps you! 
Craig


----------

